# Anfang September in Kolberg wo und wie angeln ?



## steffen287 (11. Juli 2014)

Fahr anfang September für 14tage wellness und angeln nach kolberg und würde da gerne angeln auf was lohnt es sich welcher kutter ist gut und günstig brandungsangeln wo und wie ? Angelkarten wo bekomme ich die was kostet es ?


----------



## steffen287 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anfang September in Kolberg wo und wie angeln ?*

Ok Mola beach hab ich rausgefunden das man die meiden sollte aber gibts sonst keine tipps ?


----------



## Flyfisher07 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anfang September in Kolberg wo und wie angeln ?*

Hallo Steffen 
Ich fahre im Oktober nach kolberg vllt kannst du berichten wie es bei dir war mich würde am meisten das brandungsangeln interessieren 
Ich selber fahre z.B. zu molabeach mal schauen wie es wird

Petri 
Martin


----------



## JasonP (28. August 2014)

*AW: Anfang September in Kolberg wo und wie angeln ?*

Ich würde mich auch über tips und erfahrungen freuen, da ich wie, wie flyfischer, auch anfang okt. in Kolberg unterwegs bin. Will allerdings nicht auf's offene meer sondern am Fluss Parseta mein Glück versuchen. Die salmoniden haben jetzt zwar schonzeit, aber ich habe gelesen, man soll auch gut hechte fangen können....

Gruß
JasonP


----------



## wobbi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Anfang September in Kolberg wo und wie angeln ?*

Ich bin aus Kolberg..Meerforelle und lachse im flusse hat schonzeit ab 1 .10. bis 31.12 Gute stelle fur Brandungsangeln sind da:
https://www.google.pl/maps/@54.1799838,15.5457621,917m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=pl
und bisschen weiter (auch top stelle fur meerforelle):
https://www.google.pl/maps/@54.2277328,15.7968169,916m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=pl
Erlaubnisscheine fur meerangeln :78-100 Kołobrzeg 
 ul. Węgorzowa 6C tel.(094) 35 17 885 ( offen bis 12.00)
Erlaubnisscheine fur flusse und seen Angelladen Kołobrzeg ul. Jedności Narodowej 30
Gruß Adam
Bei weitere frage einfach schreiben 
Mein Deutsch ist nicht gut, aber ich hoffe, dass du mich verstanden |supergri |wavey:


----------



## Flyfisher07 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Anfang September in Kolberg wo und wie angeln ?*

Hab dich verstanden hab dir aber nochmal ne pn. geschrieben hoffe du kannst mir weiterhelfen wie teuer ist denn die Lizenz für einen Tag für die ostsee

Gruß Martin


----------

